# Sigh. Zilla Killa Strikes Again!



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well no surprise here with all the smack talk going around the last few days that a bomb lands in the mailbox! I get home tonight, open up the mailbox to see a weird looking brown paper box wrapped. I go inside and yeah sure enough another Zilla Killa bomb!! As I open it explodes all over the place. Fragments of the bomb hit all over inside the house. The walls, cabinets, furniture, TV, and etc all damaged!










The person responsible for this attack is Zilla Killa's very own Shawn! Although Shawn did give me the heads up it was a nice surprise to come to a day before my birthday tomorrow. Big day planned and this is def a nice surprise and a way to start off the birthday bash.

Shawn your load of top shelf smokes mean a lot to me my friend. A really thoughtful and kind gesture to send me an assortment of smokes to enjoy. I will smoke and enjoy each and every one of them sir. Thank you again for the very generous bomb!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Top shelf for sure! Nicely done Shawn


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Great hit Shawn and enjoy those smokes


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Great hit! That is a thing of beauty right there


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

top-shelf bomb from a top-shelf ZK brother
enjoy the sticks,Dave


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks David. Shawn really bombed you with some nice stuff. That 858 maddy(?) looks awesome. I might have to keep an eye out for those in my b&m's


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> Nice looking sticks David. Shawn really bombed you with some nice stuff. That 858 maddy(?) looks awesome. I might have to keep an eye out for those in my b&m's


 Beautiful hit man! enjoy the Smokes David, you a very deserving brother!!!

I don't think that is the Maddy! I believe that is the HTF 858 Rosado.. Grabbed a few myself when they hit shelves the other day!!!

Jason


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice hit!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great bomb.. it reminded me that I still have a fuente fuente to try.. enjoy the smokes


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Beautiful hit man! enjoy the Smokes David, you a very deserving brother!!!
> 
> I don't think that is the Maddy! *I believe that is the HTF 858 Rosado.. Grabbed a few myself when they hit shelves the other day!!!*
> 
> Jason


Correct which is why Shawn stated he was waiting for a package to land before launching this out to me. Very thoughtful indeed and looking forward to smoking this bad boy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Correct which is why Shawn stated he was waiting for a package to land before launching this out to me. Very thoughtful indeed and looking forward to smoking this bad boy!


That 858 is a 2003 release that I bought from Ron - so, "no" you won't find that one in your local B&M boys! Enjoy David & Happy Birthday.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> That 858 is a 2003 release that I bought from Ron - so, "no" you won't find that one in your local B&M boys! Enjoy David & Happy Birthday.


Well hot damn Shawn! Thank you sir and thank you for the birthday wish! A very worthy birthday present indeed!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That 858 is a 2003 release that I bought from Ron - so, "no" you won't find that one in your local B&M boys! Enjoy David & Happy Birthday.


Damn it! Thanks for squashing my hopes of finding one at a b&m. I was going on a mission this weekend to find some while the wife is out of town. I guess I'll have to pick up something else instead.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well sheeooot! Enjoy those David, and happy birthday!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well sheeooot! Enjoy those David, and happy birthday!!!


Thank you Derek I appreciate it!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a sneeky suspicion that your birthday will turn out better than you think.....

Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Now that is a bomb. Very well done Shawn. :thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> I have a sneeky suspicion that your birthday will turn out better than you think.....
> 
> Happy Birthday Brother!


LOL. Thanks Jeff and appreciate the birthday wishes. Guess I better wear protective gear when going home later tonight.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Thanks Jeff and appreciate the birthday wishes. Guess I better wear protective gear when going home later tonight.


That, Sir, might not be too bad of an idea!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Great strike Shawn and very deserving target! Let's see how this pans out!

Happy birthday David!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Like we don't all know how this will pan out? David's going to be so buried in ZK shrapnel (which is about as deadly as the birthday confetti it represents), that he won't be able to find his way out for a month!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That 858 is a 2003 release that I bought from Ron - so, "no" you won't find that one in your local B&M boys! Enjoy David & Happy Birthday.


I bought a f5er of those too. Had one last weekend. Nice ceegar. Plenty of smoke, but the first one that I would describe as having a "dry" smoke if that makes sense. Gave me the dry baking coco taste and feel on the palate among other very subtle notes. I enjoyed it a bunch.:smoke:

On a related note, I see the ZK's out there bombing at will like they have just decimated the Iraqi air force, radar and anti-aircraft installments.

Isn't there any sort of organized resistance out there?:tape::shocked: Anyone that can stand up to these bullies? :fencing: I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

<- organized resistance


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

djangos said:


> Great strike Shawn and very deserving target! Let's see how this pans out!
> 
> Happy birthday David!


Thanks a ton Sandeep!! :drinking:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, happy birthday sir...hope that it is a great one!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Yes, happy birthday sir...hope that it is a great one!


Thank you sir Kipp.

It's been a great day so far. Met the wife downtown for lunch at our favorite restaurant. They have an amazing portobello mushroom soup that is to die for. Well for some reason the service was taking forever to get the food so they ended up comping are lunch which was about $40 total. LOL.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a double score right there!!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome hit, you guys are so lucky to have such a wide variety of NCs available to you in the USA unlike us over here.

enjoy


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thank you sir Kipp.
> 
> It's been a great day so far. Met the wife downtown for lunch at our favorite restaurant. They have an amazing portobello mushroom soup that is to die for. Well for some reason the service was taking forever to get the food so they ended up comping are lunch which was about $40 total. LOL.


Dosn't get much better than that! Well, unless the free meal came with a free happy ending! :drinking:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Dosn't get much better than that! Well, unless the free meal came with a free happy ending! :drinking:


I think that might be later tonight, like a right before bed birthday present.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> <- organized resistance


3 squids is not an organized resistance,Sir...it's a meal at an Italian restaurant or a Sushi bar


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 3 squids is not an organized resistance,Sir...it's a meal at an Italian restaurant or a Sushi bar


Ahahaha!

Touche, sir!


----------

